# A question about hacking into a fogger remote



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a 1000 Watt fogger, a convection style fog chiller and a 120VAC fan. and 20'+ of 4" piping with frozen water bottles inside (it is hard to get ground fog when the ambient temperature is near freezing). I want to place the fan at the output of the fog chiller, to help with dispersion. And I want the fan to go on when the fogger is activated. I am using a generic fog timer. I tried to remove the circuit board but could not without damaging something. My question is which of the three leads do I have to hack into to connect the fan?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

depending on your remote's wiring, this might work for you..

http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=834017&postcount=3


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That's the ticket! Thanks Billy Vanpire!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Dead Things said:


> That's the ticket! Thanks Billy Vanpire!


Glad to help, keep us updated if it works out or not.


----------

